

China 3.0: Understanding the new China - andyjohnson0
http://ecfr.eu/content/entry/china_3.0

======
andyjohnson0
Direct pdf link: <http://ecfr.eu/page/-/ECFR66_CHINA_30_final.pdf>

Summary page also has links to mobi and epub versions of the report.

